# Ways to make Oats interesting



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

So far, I just add water to regular rolled oats - microwave few seconds, sprinkle of coco or cinnamon and eat.. Im sure there are more interesting ways..

How do you have yours?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pan or micro in water, add some more water to loosen them back up then whey all the whey baby!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ah - the most obvious one, whey - cheers dors


----------



## MattHart (Dec 11, 2012)

hand full of raisins along with the cinnamon


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Soak oats over night in the fridge, add frozen chopped banana in the morning - ding it! - then add 1 or 2 scoops of Extreme Chocolate Whey! Every morning without fail!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

BurnsideNo1 said:


> Soak oats over night in the fridge, add frozen chopped banana in the morning - ding it! - then add 1 or 2 scoops of Extreme Chocolate Whey! Every morning without fail!


Whats the idea behind soaking them overnight in the fridge? I have visions of them goin all gooey (more gooey than normal)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Make em in flap jacks!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds good i think you have a post on here somewhere for a recipe - ill dig it out - only thing is im not a fan of honey/syrup etc


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

You'll hardly taste it mate.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ways to make oats more interesting - get Kate Beckinsdale to cook them dressed in Victorias Secret underwear, that'd make them interesting in my book!

Otherwise, try to view them as fuel, if you can stop looking for pleasure from your food it gets easier to eat well.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I only use oats in my shakes with peanut butter and skimmed milk, in the fridge for two hours and its like moose.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Pretty much only use them in my shakes to dude..I get sick of eating them real quick!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hench-Life said:


> Pretty much only use them in my shakes to dude..I get sick of eating them real quick!


When you say use them in shakes - i assume you blend them first?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho ye, cant neck a shake otherwisw they would just be at the bottom, blenders your best friend especially when you want to get the calories in!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a look at our recipes thread. When I actually get the time there will be loads more recipes added, with oats too, we make mini donuts, cakes, cookies, biscuits, cheesecake... You name it 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds great. Healthy cakes! Hell yes!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

They're all really simple too. In the recipes section, clean eating recipes by Aaron D and Elle Mac. 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Jakal - sorry for the late reply - I soak the oats over night but don't drown them so when you nuke them in the morning the consistency is spot on - biggest advantage is that the body can use them far more effectively over oats that have been quickly soaked (for less than an hour say) and nuked - here is a small bit on why....hope it helps....

"All grains contain phytic acid (an organic acid in which phosphorous is bound) in the outer layer or bran. Untreated phytic acid can combine with calcium, magnesium, copper, iron especially zinc in the intestinal track and block their absorption. This is why a diet high in unfermented whole grains may led to serious mineral deficiencies and bone loss. The modern misguided practice of consuming large amounts of unprocessed bran often improves colon transit time at first but may lead to irritable bowel syndrome and, in the long term, many other adverse effects. Soaking allows enzyme, lactobacilli and other helpful organisms to break down and neutralize phytic acid. As little as seven hours of soaking in warm acidulated water will neutralize a large portion of phytic acid in grains. The simple practice of soaking cracked or rolled cereal grains overnight will vastly improve their nutritional benefits" - Journeys of the Heart- High on Health

This is one amongst many that I have found to be treading the same line when it comes to oats.

This is what I have found when researching the foods that I build into my diet......personally it has to be beneficial and it has to have as significant advantages as possible - maybe this is something to do with a self appointed "hard-gainer" mentality which for me promotes eating as good as possible in order to gain as efficiently.

No doubt someone will want to coat me off for the above but if I don't make mistakes or ask I don't learn.

In conclusion Jakal porridge tastes FAR better and add a chopped banana and choc whey first thing in the morning it's a good start to the day - plus 3x gluten free seeded brown with peanut butter you can't go wrong imo!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

nice one burnside, thanks for the detailed response!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

BurnsideNo1 said:


> "All grains contain phytic acid (an organic acid in which phosphorous is bound) in the outer layer or bran. Untreated phytic acid can combine with calcium, magnesium, copper, iron especially zinc in the intestinal track and block their absorption. This is why a diet high in unfermented whole grains may led to serious mineral deficiencies and bone loss. The modern misguided practice of consuming large amounts of unprocessed bran often improves colon transit time at first but may lead to irritable bowel syndrome and, in the long term, many other adverse effects. Soaking allows enzyme, lactobacilli and other helpful organisms to break down and neutralize phytic acid. As little as seven hours of soaking in warm acidulated water will neutralize a large portion of phytic acid in grains. The simple practice of soaking cracked or rolled cereal grains overnight will vastly improve their nutritional benefits" - Journeys of the Heart- High on Health
> 
> This is one amongst many that I have found to be treading the same line when it comes to oats.


@Burnsideno1 I was aware of mineral issue with wheat based products, wasn't aware it applied to oats, I could understand perhaps oats processed in the same factories as wheat? (I buy gluten free oats btw). I have my oats for dinner funnily enough, to make sure I got carbs in me for the morning workout. Bit of nut based milk or coconut, blueberries, honey, sometimes whey. Cinnamon, that's a good idea... wish I thought of that sooner


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Jakal - No worries Jakal - happy to throw up what I've ingested  but seriously throw in different fruit or nuts with the whey powder - the whey makes it taste good to me - Extreme's choc whey is quite simply the teets! I was talking to Liam @ Extreme and having been adding Pro-6 in the mornings thinking great start slow release he pointed out that the body has been starved of protein for 2 hours if you take 8 hours a night sleep with a 6 hour slow release protein (Pro-6) before bed....the body needs a hit QUICK in the mornings hence the swap from Pro-6 to straight whey - and if I'm honest it tastes even better now!

Splinter - I've eaten this same breakfast for over 5 years every day - ok the odd day when I'm caught short I end up with Lizzi's Granola and a bloody shake! lol I prefer my ****tail for breakfast and the other meals of the day I tend to be harsher on what I eat - there are some hefty calories what with the peanut butter and bread but it kicks my day off well as I don't train until the PM when I get home - got my own kit in the garage and built up over time and being frugal means I've got everything I need to train as and when. I must admit I've tried rice milk, soya milk etc etc but I cannot help but stick with water in the porridge - especially soaked it tastes bloody great! ;-) Gluten free oats sound interesting, I have only just moved to gluten free bread (thanks to the other half!).

But another meal I eat a lot of pre or post training is Fish Pie - no not THAT fish pie but Jamie Oliver's fish pie - alter the ingredients as you wish and of course toward what you need - again it tastes fappin great and swapping the ingredients to suit your macro requirements works and does not spoil the taste - this is purely cut n pasted off of the web as my weight for the ingredients is different and suits my needs i.e. I don't have the cheese or celery...so needy! lol freeze it and it keeps well and tastes great even when re-heated - plus you can chop the fish for chicken etc

sea salt

freshly ground black pepper

1 kg potatoes

1 carrot

2 sticks celery

150 g good-quality Cheddar cheese

1 lemon

½ fresh red chilli

4 sprigs fresh flat-leaf parsley

300 g salmon fillets, from sustainable sources, ask your fishmonger, skin off and bones removed

300 g undyed smoked haddock fillets, from sustainable sources, ask your fishmonger, skin off and bones removed

125 g raw peeled king prawns, from sustainable sources, ask your fishmonger

olive oil

1 good handful spinach, chopped, optional

2 ripe tomatoes, quartered


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1) Oat cakes in frying pan (salty)

2) Flapjacks, golden syrup, oats, butter.

3) Ground down to a fine powder and drink in a shake. (Will swell in your stomach tho so I don't recommend more than 100g per shake)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------

